# Proof of cohabitation for spousal visa



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what can be used as proof of cohabitation for the South African spousal visa?

We have been together over 5 years but only officially rented a flat together since June 2011. My partner was in the Army so lived on base Monday - Friday but with me at my parents house since 2006 on weekends and during holidays. I have got letters from both our parents, siblings and friends to confirm that we have been in a relationship together for over 5 years. I have confirmation of plane tickets from 2006 and loads of photographs so does this seem enough?

I have the affadavit and in the process of getting a notarial contract.

Any help would be most appreciated!!

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Marcin (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi

I just recently applied for a life partner visa in Welkom, lived with my partner for 6 years back in the UK and we have a child together.

At the home affairs, when taking our application they were not interested in looking at the correspondence that we had proving that we lived at same address (in the UK), payslips, rental agreements, photos, bank statements (apart from recent ones showing how much funds we have) or anything of this kind.

All that they accepted as proof of cohabitation were letters from friends and family, which we had loads of (more then better apparently - best from SA citizens with their ID numbers and contact details) + my partners UK visa, which we had to practically force into their hands as proof as they didn't want to accept this either

They have also sent us to a lawyer to sign a cohabitation agreement between us (R1,600 - robbery!), obviously the agreement was dated from the day signed but the clerk at the Home Affairs said that this will be beneficial for the purpose of this application.
They also said that I shouldn't apply for the permanent permit but temporary instead as the agreement wasn't dated 5 years ago... 

It was all hugely confusing and in conflict with what we read on the Home Affairs website or were told by them over the phone... But the man at the counter had the "I know what I'm doing" attitude so we went along...

By the way, before applying, have a look into the Life Partner Permit - it seems to be better than a spousal visa as it gives you right to work/ run own business immediately and with no need to obtain further endorsements. It also takes 30 days to process, which as far as I remember is shorter than the Spousal Permit application. All just seems a bit easier.

I need to mention here that I am still waiting for the news about my application (applied on 22/07/11) so I am not sure if what we did will work. I may still get kicked out of the country in a couple of weeks 
I will let you know once I hear back from the Home Affairs.

Good luck 

Marcin


----------



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Marcin said:


> Hi
> 
> I just recently applied for a life partner visa in Welkom, lived with my partner for 6 years back in the UK and we have a child together.
> 
> ...


Hi Marcin

Thank you for all of this information. I think that we will just get as many statements from friends and family like you say, along with the photographs and any other documentation I can find. 

When I spoke to the South African Embassy in London they said that there is no such thing as a Life Partner Permit but it all comes under the Relatives permit. 

It is so confusing, and like you say there is not much information on the websites. The cohabitation agreement that you have signed, did you have to put it together? As I have spoken to a Notary here in the UK and they have said that I need to put it together and then they will just sign it, so we are going to be paying over £100 for a signature! Also they said that they can send it to the Foreign and Commonwealth Office for an extra £38 so I said to do that as well, because don't want any other problems. 

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## Marcin (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

We are in SA already and we did the agreement at the local lawyers firm here in the Free State - it cost us R1600 (£150 or so) - they had a template ready.
It took us a while to find a lawyer that would know what we were talking about too.

I know that certain documents issued in the UK have to be endorsed by the Foreign and Commonwealth Office so the SA authorities have a proof that the documentation is what it claims to be... 
Not sure how you would go about getting this agreement sorted in the UK.

It sounds all too familiar when you say that the SA Embassy / Consulate don't have a clue about the Life Partner Permit (which they're issuing themselves btw - pathetic!). 

Some info about life partner permit can be found here:
All temporary and permanent residence permits in South Africa

I will dig around for the official link to the Home Affairs site about it but not sure where i saved it, sorry...

I know its a bit cheeky, but when I was digging for info about it I got on the phone to immigration agencies in SA pretending to be interested in their services helping me in obtaining the permit. One by one, bit by bit I got some good info out of them regarding the required docs etc.  

Also, I was advised that it is better to apply when you are in SA already, as I'm Polish i can be in SA for 30 days with no visa, Brits can come for 90 days i think. Once you applied you can stay in the country until they decide on application.


----------



## mich81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi Marcin

Yep I have done the same thing and contacted immigration agents, as originally I was going to use one of them but then it was going to cost about £600 so I thought I would do it myself as the visa is free. 

Do you have a template for the cohabitation agreement that you have submitted? I have found one on line but not sure if this will be suitable for them. Also the letters from friends and family did you have them notarised/stamped by a solicitor as well? 

Thanks
Michelle


----------

